# Thermaltake Hamburg 530 Watt



## ubuntu1967 (15. Juli 2013)

Hallo liebes Forum ich hoffe ich bin hier richtig.
Meine Frage: Wie lang sind die Kabel (24Pin Motherboard, Sata Stromversorgungskabel etc.) im PC Nezteil Thermaltake Hamburg 530 Watt,80 + ?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (15. Juli 2013)

hast du es noch nicht gekauft? hoffentlich nicht, denn das nt ist crap. nenn ein budget und die hardware samt case, dann können wir besser helfen


----------



## belugma (15. Juli 2013)

der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> hast du es noch nicht gekauft? hoffentlich nicht, denn das nt ist crap.


 
Also für den Preis ist das echt ein top Netzteil mit 80-Plus Zertifizierung.

Leider kann ich dir die Kabellänge nicht nennen..


----------



## der pc-nutzer (15. Juli 2013)

belugma schrieb:


> Also für den Preis ist das echt ein top Netzteil mit 80-Plus Zertifizierung.



irrtum. ist kein besonders gutes netzteil. mehr so feuerwerk klasse II 

ein s7 wäre um längen besser, zum selben preis


----------



## Monsjo (15. Juli 2013)

belugma schrieb:


> Also für den Preis ist das echt ein top Netzteil mit 80-Plus Zertifizierung.
> 
> Leider kann ich dir die Kabellänge nicht nennen..


 
Top um damit ne Grilparty zu starten 

Bei kleinem Budget mindestens ein Sytem Power 7


----------



## Telmur (15. Juli 2013)

belugma schrieb:


> Also für den Preis ist das echt ein top Netzteil mit 80-Plus Zertifizierung.


Ja, an Silvester, ist es sicher Top!  

Wie der pc-nutzer schon schrieb, wären Infos bezüglich des PC's hilfreich um eventuell ein besseres/sicheres/effizienteres Netzteil vorzuschlagen!


----------



## belugma (15. Juli 2013)

Das ist ja meine Meinung, für den Preis macht man sicher nichts verkehrt und ausm Gehäuse raushören tue ich es auch nicht


----------



## der pc-nutzer (15. Juli 2013)

belugma schrieb:


> Das ist ja meine Meinung, für den Preis macht man sicher nichts verkehrt und ausm Gehäuse raushören tue ich es auch nicht


 
ein s7 ist, wie schon gesagt, deutlich besser


----------



## Monsjo (15. Juli 2013)

belugma schrieb:


> Das ist ja meine Meinung, für den Preis macht man sicher nichts verkehrt und ausm Gehäuse raushören tue ich es auch nicht



Für sowas bräuchte man jetzt Threshold 

Wenn ich du währe würde ich den Chinaböller schleunigst entsorgen und mir das S7 holen ist sicherer für deine ganze Wohnung.

EDIT: @der pc-nutzer 

Der TE ist jemand anderes, der verdächtig viele Threads macht.


----------



## belugma (15. Juli 2013)

Ich bin doch garnicht der TE! Mein Gott ^_^
Und btw, damals hatte ich das Netzteil auf schnelle Entscheidung kaufen müssen, da mein Netzteil aus nem fertig-Pc zu kurze Kabel besaß für das Phantom 410. Es soll bald auch gegen ein E9 von BeQuiet ausgetauscht werden.


----------



## ubuntu1967 (15. Juli 2013)

Das Thermaltake wäre wegen dem Preis für mich wichtig. Ungefähr 44 Euro.

Zu meiner Hardware. Motherboard Asrock 970 Extreme 4, Grafikkarte XFX HD 6450 (ohne Stromanschluss), 2 Optische Laufwerke (DVD Brenner,Bluray), 1* 1 Terabyte Festplatte, 1 SSD 120 Gigabyte, 1Wechselrahmen, 4 Gigabyte DDR 3Ram.

Zur Zeit habe ich ein PC Netzteil von Powercolor PC 600 (80+), mit dicken Sleave Umhüllung (die länge habe ich nicht gemessen).

Wie lang sind den die Kabel vom Thermaltake Netzteil.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (15. Juli 2013)

ich hab gemerkt dass er nicht der te ist


----------



## Monsjo (15. Juli 2013)

Kauf dir am besten ein S7, alles darunter kann man einfach nicht mehr mit gutem Gewissen empfehlen


----------



## ubuntu1967 (15. Juli 2013)

Ich habe gerade im Internet nach Thermaltake S7 gesucht, habs nicht gefunden.


be quiet! PC-Netzteil System Power S7, ATX, 80 Plus Bronze, EPS, 300 Watt  <<< 300 Watt sind ein bisschen wenig für knapp 38 Euro.


----------



## Unbr3akable (15. Juli 2013)

Das war gemeint

400 Watt be quiet! System Power 7 Non-Modular 80+ Bronze


----------



## The Shooter (15. Juli 2013)

ubuntu1967 schrieb:


> Das Thermaltake wäre wegen dem Preis für mich wichtig. Ungefähr 44 Euro.



Denk mal darüber nach, wieso das Hamburg 44€ kostet und ein normales 500 Watt Netzteil rund 25€ mehr kostet. 



ubuntu1967 schrieb:


> Wie lang sind den die Kabel vom Thermaltake Netzteil.


 
Das 24 Pin und 8 Pin Kabel ist 55cm lang.
Der PCIe Strang ist mit 60cm genauso lang wie die Molex/Sata Kabel.


----------



## Legacyy (15. Juli 2013)

Wer gute Qualität will, der muss eben etwas tiefer in die Tasche greifen 

Beim billig Zeugs gibts eben 500W für 44€, aber miese Qualität.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (15. Juli 2013)

Legacyy schrieb:


> Wer gute Qualität will, der muss eben etwas tiefer in die Tasche greifen
> 
> Beim billig Zeugs gibts eben 500W für 44€, aber miese Qualität.



Jo und genau das lernen einige Leute nie...... Das sie immer am nt sparen müssen .....das ist das wichtigste Teil im Pc


----------



## Tt-David (19. Juli 2013)

der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> irrtum. ist kein besonders gutes netzteil. mehr so feuerwerk klasse II
> 
> ein s7 wäre um längen besser, zum selben preis


 
Hallo "der pc-nutzer",

gerne würde ich mich näher mit dir über deine oben erwähnte Aussage unterhalten. 
Könntest du mir bitte einen Fall nennen, in dem dieses Netzteil wie ein "Feuerwerk Klasse II" explodiert ist?

Ich möchte dich gerne von ein paar Zahlen und Fakten über das Hamburg in Kenntnis setzen:

Das Thermaltake Hamburg 530W gehört mittlerweile zu einem der Meistverkauften Netzteile auf dem deutschen Markt, ein Indiez dafür kann man der Alternate Topseller Liste entnehmen (ALTERNATE Hier Platz 27 - Man beachte -> Nur 2 Netzteile sind vor dem Hamburg! Eins davon das Thermaltake Berlin 630W) 
Gleichzeitig wartet das Netzteil mit einer makellosen Bewertung auf! 5 Sterne aus 83 Bewertungen - nicht eine Anmerkung, dass es auch nur Ansatzweise zu "Explosionen" oder "Bränden" geführt hat. 

Es würde mich also (vorsichtig Wortwitz) "brennend" interessieren, woher du diese Informationen hast.

Ich freue mich auf deine Antwort.

Zu der ursprünglichen Frage: 
Das kürzeste Kabel, der 24PIN Anschluss, ist 60cm lang. Ansonsten kannst du mit 80 cm rechnen.

Vielen Dank


----------



## Legacyy (19. Juli 2013)

Und was sagen die Verkäufe und die Bewertung über das Netzteil aus? 

Nämlich rein gar nichts. Die unwissenden Käufer sehen eben n billiges (ja billig, nicht günstig!) Netzteil bei dem viel Watt draufsteht. Das wird dann gekauft, weil viel Watt ist ja immer gut.... 

Von der Qualität, Effizienz, Schutzschaltungen etc. haben die meisten eben keine Ahnung. 
Und aufgrund dieser Kriterien empfehlen wir hier eben gute Netzteile und keinen billligen Mist.


----------



## The Shooter (19. Juli 2013)

Tt-David schrieb:


> Das Thermaltake Hamburg 530W gehört mittlerweile zu einem der Meistverkauften Netzteile auf dem deutschen Markt, ein Indiez dafür kann man der Alternate Topseller Liste entnehmen



Und häufig gekauft ist also ein Kriterium für gute Qualität?
Ein 20€ MS Tech wird auch recht häufig gekauft. Crap ist es trotzdem.
Ebenso wie das Thermaltake nicht überzeugt.
Ich sage es gerne noch mal. Wer 40€ für ein 500€ Netzteil ausgibt, bekommt auch das, was er bezahlt. 
Ein gutes 500 Watt Netzteil kostet ein paar Euros mehr. 



Tt-David schrieb:


> Gleichzeitig wartet das Netzteil mit einer makellosen Bewertung auf! 5 Sterne aus 83 Bewertungen - nicht eine Anmerkung, dass es auch nur Ansatzweise zu "Explosionen" oder "Bränden" geführt hat.



Diese Bewertungen sind nicht viel wert, denn die meisten haben nun mal keine Ahnung und vergeben 5 Sterne, wenn das Netzteil das macht, was es soll, nämlich einfach laufen und das mit Durchschnitts Hardware, wie sie häufig in Rechnern zu finden ist, die sich so ein Netzteil kaufen.

Aber schau dir mal diese Bewertung an:



			
				Alternate Bewertung schrieb:
			
		

> .... allerdings wird das Netzteil unter Last extrem laut und entspricht in keinster Weise der Produktbeschreibung in der es als ""Ultra Silent"" beworben wird.



Ein gutes 500 Watt Netzteil ist auch unter Last leise.


----------



## Stefan Payne (19. Juli 2013)

Tt-David schrieb:


> gerne würde ich mich näher mit dir über deine oben erwähnte Aussage unterhalten.


Hallo David

Ich finds schon mal echt doof, dass man hier als Firmenrepräsentant einfach so in einen Thread platzt, ohne das ganze vorher mit dem PCGH Team abzusprechen, um den entsprechenden Titel zu erhalten. Das erinnert so ein bisschen an einen gewissen Holger, der eine gewisse Firma vertreten hat und einige Zeit lang in den Foren sein Unwesen trieb. Sowas ist mal echt daneben.

Und ganz ab davon, mal ein Tip von einem ex-Firmen-Forentroll:
*Es ist echt blöd, wenn man in Foren mit Marketing-Sprech ankommt und keine harten Fakten liefert! *
Denn die Intelligenz und das Wissen der Forenleute darf man nicht unterschätzen, ganz im Gegenteil!



Tt-David schrieb:


> Ich möchte dich gerne von ein paar Zahlen und Fakten über das Hamburg in Kenntnis setzen:
> 
> Das Thermaltake Hamburg 530W gehört mittlerweile zu einem der Meistverkauften Netzteile auf dem deutschen Markt, ein Indiez dafür kann man der Alternate Topseller Liste entnehmen (ALTERNATE Hier Platz 27 - Man beachte -> Nur 2 Netzteile sind vor dem Hamburg! Eins davon das Thermaltake Berlin 630W)
> Gleichzeitig wartet das Netzteil mit einer makellosen Bewertung auf! 5 Sterne aus 83 Bewertungen - nicht eine Anmerkung, dass es auch nur Ansatzweise zu "Explosionen" oder "Bränden" geführt hat.


Super, irgendwelcher PR-Bullshit, aus irgendeiner Präsentation, der irgendwelche Chefs beeindruckt, in Foren aber Brechreize auslöst...
Denn die 'Qualität' dieser Aussagen ist idR völlig unbrauchbar...
Und ja, ich habe mich damit beschäftigen dürfen...

Grundsätzlich gilt: Funktioniert das Netzteil, sind die Kabel lang genug, ists halbwegs leise und billig, gibts immer 5 Sterne, egal was für ein Crap drin steht...

Und oh, ich hab hier mal ein Review gefunden und muss dem Gerät mal nicht vorhandene/funktionierende Schutzschaltungen attestieren. Denn eine Spannung von 2,88V bei 900W Leistungsaufnahme ist bei einem 530W Netzteil einfach unangemessen. Das bedeutet, dass das Netzteil zum Beispiel kein OPP hat. Denn das müsste, bei großzügigen 40% Toleranz, bei etwa 750W abschalten, spätestens.

Aber da es auf der alten HEC-TE Plattform aufbaut, ist auch nichts anderes zu erwarten gewesen, ebenso wenig wie Haswell kompatibilität, da die Crossloadeigenschaften von dieser Plattform einfach mal schlecht sind. D




Tt-David schrieb:


> Zu der ursprünglichen Frage:
> Das kürzeste Kabel, der 24PIN Anschluss, ist 60cm lang. Ansonsten kannst du mit 80 cm rechnen.
> Vielen Dank


Oh, nice...
Erst sich als Firmenvertreter ausgeben und dann noch lügen bzw irgendwelche falschen Infos raushauen. Sowas hat man gerne.

Für Sowas gibt es eigentlich die Seite Thermaltake - Germany auf der man die Leitungslänge sehen kann. Und da sind die ATX und CPU Kabel mit 550mm angegeben, der Rest mit 450mm zum ersten Stecker (+150mm zu den nächsten)...

Was bleibt:
Ein Netzteil, auf dem 530W drauf steht, das einfach nur billig ist - klar, dass es sich gut verkauft. Aber das man den Preis durch nicht vorhandene Schutzschaltungen erreicht, sollte man dann aber auch dazu schreiben.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (19. Juli 2013)

Tt-David schrieb:


> Hallo "der pc-nutzer",
> 
> gerne würde ich mich näher mit dir über deine oben erwähnte Aussage unterhalten.
> Könntest du mir bitte einen Fall nennen, in dem dieses Netzteil wie ein "Feuerwerk Klasse II" explodiert ist?
> ...



Nunja, "Feuerwerk Klasse II" ist natürlich nicht wörtlich zu nehmen (sondern eine übertreibung), explodieren oder brennen wird es natürlich nicht. Allerdings ist es, wie bereits erwähnt, lauter und technisch weniger gut als das (fast) gleichteure be quiet system power s7 400 watt

Und wen interessieren die verkaufszahlen bei alternate? Sind ja wie gesagt nur pr müll, welcher die bosse beeindrucken soll


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (19. Juli 2013)

Ist seasonic eigentlich vergleichbar mit BQ oder hinken die voll hinterher mit der Qualität ?!


----------



## Monsjo (19. Juli 2013)

Etwas besser. Nur die Lüfter sind ziemlich schlecht.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (19. Juli 2013)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Etwas besser. Nur die Lüfter sind ziemlich schlecht.



Ok danke für die Antwort aber mein NT Luffi habe noch nie gehört  ich denke immer der muss doch mal anspringen unter Last.....kann aber nichts hören .....mhhhh


----------



## Monsjo (19. Juli 2013)

Sie sind ja auch im Verhältnis zu bequiet schlecht. Und das ist fast alles.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (19. Juli 2013)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Sie sind ja auch im Verhältnis zu bequiet schlecht. Und das ist fast alles.



Schlecht von der Lautstärke oder halt die Qualität der Luffis ?


----------



## Legacyy (19. Juli 2013)

Beides^^
Seasonic spart gerne an de Luffis bei den günstigen Modellen und baut da Adda oder Sanyo Denki Modelle (meist im Bereich von max. 1500- max. 2400rpm) ein.


----------



## Stefan Payne (19. Juli 2013)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Ist seasonic eigentlich vergleichbar mit BQ oder hinken die voll hinterher mit der Qualität ?!


 Die preiswerteren Seasonic Designs schauen intern nicht so toll aus (schiefe Kühler usw), sind aber auch sehr sehr laut, bei höherer Last. 

Das G-550 ist z.B. bei niederer Last quasi unhörbar, bei hoher Last aber störend.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (19. Juli 2013)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Die preiswerteren Seasonic Designs schauen intern nicht so toll aus (schiefe Kühler usw), sind aber auch sehr sehr laut, bei höherer Last.
> 
> Das G-550 ist z.B. bei niederer Last quasi unhörbar, bei hoher Last aber störend.



Und die Qualität der X Series ?



Legacyy schrieb:


> Beides^^
> Seasonic spart gerne an de Luffis bei den günstigen Modellen und baut da Adda oder Sanyo Denki Modelle (meist im Bereich von max. 1500- max. 2400rpm) ein.



Auch bei der X Serie?


----------



## Legacyy (19. Juli 2013)

Die X-Serie hat die Sanyo Denki Modelle drin, die z.T. mit 2200rpm ihre Runden drehen^^ (die Platinum reihe übrigend auch  )


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (19. Juli 2013)

Legacyy schrieb:


> Die X-Serie hat die Sanyo Denki Modelle drin, die z.T. mit 2200rpm ihre Runden drehen^^ (die Platinum reihe übrigend auch  )



Zum Glück höre ich nie etwas aus meinem System ausser unter Last minimal die graka....wenn man mit Ohr ans Gehäuse gehe


----------



## Legacyy (19. Juli 2013)

Du lastet das Netzteil ja auch net mal ansatzweise aus^^
Unter größerer Last wird das schon recht laut.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (19. Juli 2013)

Legacyy schrieb:


> Du lastet das Netzteil ja auch net mal ansatzweise aus^^
> Unter größerer Last wird das schon recht laut.


 
auch mit prime und gleichzeitig nen bench höre ich nichts....also kann ich froh sein das ich das nt nicht auslaste  zum glück


----------



## The Shooter (20. Juli 2013)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> auch mit prime und gleichzeitig nen bench höre ich nichts....also kann ich froh sein das ich das nt nicht auslaste  zum glück


 
Auch dann lastest du es nicht aus.

Bau dir mal eine zweite GPU ein, dann wirst du merken, dass das Netzteil plötzlich lauter wird als die beiden GraKas zusammen.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (20. Juli 2013)

The Shooter schrieb:


> Auch dann lastest du es nicht aus.
> 
> Bau dir mal eine zweite GPU ein, dann wirst du merken, dass das Netzteil plötzlich lauter wird als die beiden GraKas zusammen.



Solange alles ruhig ist , ist doch alles ok


----------



## The Shooter (20. Juli 2013)

Es ist halt schade, dass die allermeisten Hersteller es nicht hinbekommen, ein Netzteil anzubieten, das über den gesamten Nutzungsbereich wirklich leise arbeitet.
Ich kaufe mir doch auch kein Auto, das zwar leise fährt, aber wenn ich denn man Gas geben will, vor sich hin dröhnt.


----------



## Monsjo (20. Juli 2013)

The Shooter schrieb:


> Es ist halt schade, dass die allermeisten Hersteller es nicht hinbekommen, ein Netzteil anzubieten, das über den gesamten Nutzungsbereich wirklich leise arbeitet.
> Ich kaufe mir doch auch kein Auto, das zwar leise fährt, aber wenn ich denn man Gas geben will, vor sich hin dröhnt.



Bei nem Auto ist das mMn nach was anderes. Da will ich das Ding dröhnt.


----------



## The Shooter (20. Juli 2013)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Bei nem Auto ist das mMn nach was anderes. Da will ich das Ding dröhnt.


 
Ich habe extra dröhnt geschrieben und nicht sportlich heiß.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Juli 2013)

Tt-David schrieb:


> Hallo "der pc-nutzer",
> 
> gerne würde ich mich näher mit dir über deine oben erwähnte Aussage unterhalten.
> Könntest du mir bitte einen Fall nennen, in dem dieses Netzteil wie ein "Feuerwerk Klasse II" explodiert ist?
> ...


 
Ist der Post ernst gemeint oder nur ein Witz?


----------



## DP455 (20. Juli 2013)

Der fehlende Unterspannungsschutz wurde ja bereits angesprochen. In Kombination mit dem Überlast-/ Überspannungsschutz, der auch angesichts der Wertigkeit der elektronischen Bauteile des Netzteils ((Primär)kondensatoren etc.) viel zu spät "greift" und einer fehlenden Notabschaltung bei Überhitzung bewegt man sich hier auf einem sehr schmalen Grat, was das Thema Sicherheit angeht. Leider gibt es noch mehr Anhaltspunkte dafür, dass dieses Netzteil ein Blender ist. Ein "echtes" 530W-Netzteil kommt auch nicht mit einer 12V-Single-Rail mit 38A (Herstellerangabe), sondern mit 2 oder mehr 12V-Rails mit einer (kombinierten) Maximalleistung von 45A oder mehr daher. Und so etwas gibt es nicht für 40€ oder weniger. Wer glaubt, das Thermaltake würde einer Belastung im Bereich der Nennleistung dauerhaft standhalten können, der glaubt auch an den Weihnachtsmann. Warum eigentlich hält uns Thermaltake die UL-Nummer vor, die einen Aufschluss darauf geben könnte, wer das Netzteil produziert hat. Gut, dass es HEC ist, dafür gibt es auch andere Indizien...


----------



## Stefan Payne (21. September 2013)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Aber da es auf der alten HEC-TE Plattform aufbaut, ist auch nichts anderes zu erwarten gewesen, ebenso wenig wie Haswell kompatibilität, da die Crossloadeigenschaften von dieser Plattform einfach mal schlecht sind.


 Diese Aussage basiert auf dem Awardfabrik Review, bei dem definitiv ein altes HEC TE-2WX zum Einsatz kam. 
hier ein Review vom 630W Modell, von dem wir ja wissen, dass es inzwischen von Sirfa kommt.
Und daher kann man annehmen, dass das auch bei den anderen Geräten der Fall ist.


Sorry, aber sowas ist mal echt daneben, ohne Ankündigung/Umbenennung ein ganz anderes Produkt abzuliefern!!


----------



## Threshold (21. September 2013)

Hast du denn Infos darüber wer der OEM Hersteller ist?
Nicht mehr HEC? FSP etwa?


----------



## Stefan Payne (21. September 2013)

Nein, Sirfa...

Kühler gibts auch keine nennenswerten mehr...
Die alten sind da wohl besser gewesen als die neueren...


----------



## Threshold (21. September 2013)

Ach du schreck. 
Ich dachte immer dass es nicht schlechter geht aber wenn die neuen jetzt von dem Verein kommen dann braucht man darüber nicht mehr reden.


*Nachtrag:*


Stefan Payne schrieb:


> hier ein Review vom 630W Modell, von dem wir ja wissen, dass es inzwischen von Sirfa kommt.
> Und daher kann man annehmen, dass das auch bei den anderen Geräten der Fall ist.



Ist aber ein komisches Review. 
Da wird ja förmlich gelobt dass das Netzteil 841 Watt leisten kann.


----------



## BlackNeo (21. September 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ist aber ein komisches Review.
> Da wird ja förmlich gelobt dass das Netzteil 841 Watt leisten kann.


 
Vielleicht wird das jetzt DAS neue Budget Netzteil für angehende Extrem Overclocker und wird deshalb so gelobt 

*Ironie aus*

Für mich auch unverständlich. Dass Tt so einen Müll verkauft finde ich schade, andere Produkte von denen wie z.B. die Tt eSports Tastaturen und Mäuse sind echt gut für den Preis.


----------

